# Attaching over lay



## Haynie (Feb 23, 2012)

This is total curiosity but I have been trying to figure it out for a while now.  How is overlay attached to the pen?


----------



## Gulfcoast (Feb 23, 2012)

----- ok, I'll ask --- are you referring to decal application?

    Joe


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never heard of an overlay for a pen. You have me curious to find out though.


----------



## 043Turning (Feb 24, 2012)

do you have an example of an "overlay" or a link to where you saw it


----------



## jjudge (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm guessing he means the metal overlays

See example of IAP pen here


----------



## Rich L (Feb 25, 2012)

If you do mean metal overlays then it's done any number of ways restricted only by the imagination.

delicate application of glue
light press fit
captive ends (overlay butts up against a shoulder both ends)
screws
dowel pins
solder (metal on metal)
swaging
...
nails
...

Zat what you mean??

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Haynie (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep.  I was talking about metal.  Saw some fancy pens with it an I wondered how they got it to stay on.


----------



## plantman (Mar 7, 2012)

:biggrin:CA glue. Metal has to be bent to the exact shape of your pen if you want to cast over it. Gold is very hard and thin gold will crack easly when hammered. Look for old jewerly thats gold plated. It usualy will have some other type of metal as a base. Look at the pen I have titled Diamonds and Gold under photos. When the photo comes up click on it to get a larger view. This is a snakeskin cover with gold filegre and Swarovski crystals cast in clear resin. If you want something on the outside of your pen, it's trial and error! Unless there display pens, they lead a rough life! Jim S


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 8, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Yep.  I was talking about metal.  Saw some fancy pens with it an I wondered how they got it to stay on.


Is this maybe one of the fancy pens you're referring to? 

IAP Home - Photos - Aluminum & Acrylic


----------



## Haynie (Mar 8, 2012)

No, but that is pretty sweet.

This is what piqued my interest
Fountain Pens by Henry Simpole. Henry The Pen Man. Vintage Fountain Pens.

Then I saw others and really got to wondering.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 8, 2012)

When I talked to him last year at the Arkansas Pen show, he pulled one apart to show me.  The overlay is held on the barrel by means of a blind cap.  You turn your pen, turn the barrel down a little thin in the middle, and thread the end of it (female) and then screw the male threaded blind cap (like a bolt) onto the end of the barrel.  Basically pressure holds it on.




overlay by snennewton, on Flickr

And of course I forgot to draw the barrel to cap threads on the left side end of the barrel.


----------



## Rich L (Mar 8, 2012)

That's right. Henry also goes to great lengths to make sure the inside diameter is just right so the cap doesn't have to crush the overlay to make it stay put.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you talking about Filigree?

Ameroclassic Regal Filigree Pen- Upgrade 24k Gold-hutproducts.com


----------

